# quick plant id



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Got a few bunches of this plant from a family friend. They didnt know what the name of it is. So im looking for any info on this plant.
Thanks!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I don't know the name but I think its actually a bog plant and wont survive fully submerged. I tried that plant a few years back and found out afterwards that it didn't like being fully under water. 

I could be wrong. Hopefully someone else will know for sure.


----------



## Ambrose (May 6, 2014)

I agree with jbyoung. It looks like variegated giant reed grass (Arundo donax variegata).


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It is a dracaena species and it's a bog plant.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

CRS Fan said:


> It is a dracaena species and it's a bog plant.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart


Yup its a ribbon plant of dracaena species. Its only considered semi aquatic plant and I just saw it at US petsmart.


----------

